# Wie machen die das???



## tricky_one (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute!!!

In vielen BMX Videos sieht man Fahrer ohne Bremsen, jetzt frag ich mich ob die noch Tricks wie nen abubaca, fufanu oder ähnliche hinbekommen und wenn ja wie machen die das?  

schon mal danke für die antworten  

tricky_one


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (10. Dezember 2005)

mal ein Selbstversuch 

Drück dein VR mit Gabel gegen den boden. Wenn du es schräg machst wird es dir wegrollen aber direkt von oben kannst du dich mit deinem ganzen Gewicht aufstützen ohne das es wegrollt. geht bei ner schräge mit dem ensprechendem Winkel genauso. Das fuktioniert natürlich nur wenn sich der Fahrer in einer Flucht mit dem Untergrund befindet. Man muss also sehr zielgenau springen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (10. Dezember 2005)

Wie gesagtes profis könnens...


----------



## Hertener (10. Dezember 2005)

Wobei die Auflagefläche des Reifens nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Bei hart aufgepumpten Reifen ist sie kleiner, wodurch es schwieriger wird, das Gleichgewicht zu behalten.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2005)

wenn die gefahr besteht, dass du dabei nach hinten wegrollst, müsste das ja theoretisch durch druck auf die pedalen zu lösen sein.............


----------



## Flatpro (11. Dezember 2005)

sowas können nich nur profis, wobei, welcher mensch, der ohen bresme fährt will solche tricks denn wirklich können?
bremsenlose sin doch die rawdogmotherfkcuerstreetstyler


----------



## W4hlurn3 (11. Dezember 2005)

ich erinner mich da an einen tag.. caused by rain in nem pool...
also... naja ging auch ohne bremse so tailtäpchen und so.


----------



## Flatpro (11. Dezember 2005)

W4hlurn3 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erinner mich da an einen tag.. caused by rain in nem pool...
> also... naja ging auch ohne bremse so tailtäpchen und so.


abubaka barspin meinste  un tailtap barspin 
un so, ja geht, langeweie halt, hatte aber nix aufm nacken so, war halt ausweichsspot, ne


----------



## baby-biker max (17. Dezember 2005)

DIE KÖNNEN ZAUBERN !!    
nein ! schertz  bei abubacca und tailtap musse halt das gewicht richtig verlagern und mit den kurbeln (reintreten) ausgleichen


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Dezember 2005)

es gibt keine profis, nur die normalen und die dummen
zum thema: gewichtsverlagerung ist angesagt


----------



## tricky_one (17. Dezember 2005)

Danke an alle für die Antworten!!!  

Fährt einer von euch eigentlich brakeless?

mfg. tricky_one


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (17. Dezember 2005)




----------



## tricky_one (17. Dezember 2005)

Und wie isses, war die ungewöhnung schwer? Aufeinmal ohne bremsen stell ich mir schon komisch vor?


----------



## Flatpro (17. Dezember 2005)

welche umgewöhnung? son abubaka scheiß mach i garnet mehr


----------



## baby-biker max (17. Dezember 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt keine profis, nur die normalen und die dummen
> zum thema: gewichtsverlagerung ist angesagt


watt willst du eigentlich ?  wenn du einfach rausspringst und dich wie nen tropfen wasser fallen lässt fällste um !!


----------



## baby-biker max (17. Dezember 2005)

ich bin mal brakless gefahren und es ist nicht so schwierig sich um zu gewöhnen  ein tag üben dann kannse nen tailtap genau so wie mit bremse .  probiers doch ma aus    (fahr aber lieber wieder mit bremse )


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Dezember 2005)

baby-biker max schrieb:
			
		

> watt willst du eigentlich ?  wenn du einfach rausspringst und dich wie nen tropfen wasser fallen lässt fällste um !!


gewichtsverlagerung...rafft der jetzt nicht, bohrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (18. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> welche umgewöhnung? son abubaka scheiß mach i garnet mehr



den trick mach ich auch nie, und fürn rest braucht man keinen handstopper...


----------



## Da-MoShAz (18. Dezember 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> gewichtsverlagerung...rafft der jetzt nicht, bohrrr


Ich weiss ja nicht, wie es bei euch 24"er aussieht, aber eigentlich muss man einfach nur in die Pedale treten, gegenhalten und wieder abspringen..


----------



## UrbanJumper (18. Dezember 2005)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nicht, wie es bei euch 24"er aussieht, aber eigentlich muss man einfach nur in die Pedale treten, gegenhalten und wieder abspringen..


wir haben hier im forum so einen typen beispielsweiße der macht an quaters brakeless tailtap barspins, sieht also nicht viel anders aus wie mit BMX...der typ heißt übrigens lebbink


----------



## RedRex (19. Dezember 2005)

fahr auch nur noch brakeless, ich hab die bremse zwar noch dran für hallen und "gefahrensituationen" aber nutzen tu ich sie so gar nicht, weil mit bremse kann das ja jeder...


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (28. Juni 2008)

nur so neben bei, nich alle sind so
Beispiel. Aaron Chase und Jeff Lenosky
beide fahren mit VR und HR Bremse und soga noch mit Schaltung.


----------



## paule_p2 (28. Juni 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch, durch dein Beitrag hat dieses 3 Jahre alte Thema wirklich bereichert!


----------



## RISE (28. Juni 2008)

Ja, zumal sich bei uns keiner für Schaltung, bzw. Aaron Chase oder Jeff L. interessiert. 

Ich zieh dann mal die Vorderbremse dieses Threads. Nop nop.


----------

